# CD drive - 0 bytes free, 0 bytes used



## DrBecky (May 2, 2011)

Hi please could somebody help!

I'm sure the answer is very simple but I'm a novice when it comes to this type of thing :embarased

When I put a blank disc in the CD drive it says 0 bytes free and 0 bytes used, so I can't burn any files on to it etc. It does however recognise other CDs that already have files on them and I can open these no problem.

Could somebody please advise!

Thanks in advance


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Are these CD-R or CD-RW discs? What application are you using to burn CD's?


----------



## DrBecky (May 2, 2011)

Thank you for your speedy reply.

They are DVD-R discs. I don't know which application it is, I had previously dragged and dropped files to copy them. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

These DVD-R are not DVD-RW correct, just plain write once media?
Can you explain what you're trying to do with the discs? Are you just using them for backups?


----------



## DrBecky (May 2, 2011)

Yes they are DVD-R not RW.

I have thousands of pictures saved on my computer that I need to get off as I have used up much of the memory on the hard drive. They are also a few short video clips from my iphone that I would like to copy.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

I would suggest using a program like CD Burner XP or Burn Aware Free to burn the discs.
BurnAware Free - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com
CDBurnerXP - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

When installing either product, carefully review each screen during setup to make sure you don't accidentally install a program you don't want/need or change any settings like web home page. Occasionally the setups contain things like options to install Google Desktop or Chrome or an option to change your home-page. Make sure you *uncheck* those options.

I would also suggest using an external drive as an additional back up to avoid any failures and potential loss of data.


----------



## DrBecky (May 2, 2011)

Fantastic! Thank you very much. I have just installed BurnAware and have successfully copied pictures. Very pleased I found this forum ray:


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Great, glad to hear it's working well for you. Just be sure to always have your important files in TWO locations to avoid the possibility of data loss.


----------



## DrBecky (May 2, 2011)

Yes will do. Thank you.


----------

